# Where to apply for Spanish visa in UAE



## ks_ggn

Hi All,

I am currently on a visit visa to dubai and will be heading to Spain for my MBA. Does anyone know where to apply for a spanish visa in UAE?
Am I entitled to apply for a Spanish student visa when I am on a visit visa in UAE?

Any pointers will be really helpful.

Regards


----------



## Elphaba

Surely you start here? 

Spanish Consulate - Dubai
Post Address:
P. O. Box 9350
Dubai
United Arab Emirates 

Tel: +971 4 3313565
Fax: +971 4 313944


-


----------



## ks_ggn

Hey,

Thanks a lot buddy . 

Any idea am I eligible to apply for Spanish Visa from UAE when I am on a visit Visa?

REgards


----------



## Elphaba

No idea. Probably depends on your passport.

You need to speak to the Spanish Embassy for this type of info.

-


----------

